Ask HN: What's the story behind Git vs. Mercurial war? - sunilkumarc
======
chandanrai
BitKeeper had been used for the version control requirements of the Linux
kernel project. Mackall decided to write a distributed version control system
as a replacement for use with the Linux kernel. This project started a few
days after another project called Git, initiated by Linus Torvalds with
similar aims

Source: wikipedia

Interestingly, both picked negative names. Git: simpleton, contemptible
Mercurial: in the sense of fickle

------
chandanrai
[https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-A-Short-Histo...](https://git-
scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-A-Short-History-of-Git)

